# Brite Gel Non Acidic Wheel Cleaner by Autobrite *low pressure*



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Brite Gel Non Acidic Wheel Cleaner by Autobrite

*Price & Availablilty:*

500ml £5.95
1lt £10.95
5lt £25.95

*Used on:*

Ford Fiesta Zetec Blue

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

Autobrite Brite-Gel has been formulated as a ready to use gel type safe non acidic wheel/tyre and rim cleaner to remove dirt/grime and stubborn brake dust from all types of wheel surfaces. With is unique 'Gel' like consistency when applied it sticks to the wheel or tyre surface encapsulating the dirt into the gel, ensuring maximum penetration to soften and shift the dirt, grime and brake dust from the surface in a instant and of course you get no excess waste product on the floor when using our gel cleaner.

Apply to the wheel or tyre surface via a strong trigger sprayer and leave to penetrate for approx 2-4 minutes. Simply agitate or rinse - your choice! Leaving a clean and grime free surface that takes only minutes to achieve!

Smells great, looks great and works a treat!

*Packaging:*
500ml product




























*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Red/Pink Gel, that clings to wheel.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
Followed instructions as per bottle label, spray on wait 3-4 minutes and rinse off. Under under low pressure,














































*Rinsed off.*




























*Used again but with Brush*




























*Rinsed off again*




























*Ease Of Use:*

Very easy to use, but the spray head supplied streamed rather than a fan spray, would recommend this product is use with a brush to get good coverage but under low pressure rinsing you can see where the gel has been and did clean very well.

*Finish:*

When used with brush left the alloys clean and shiny, very good cleaning power and a small blob of gel went along way.

*Durability:*
NA

*Value:*

The more you buy the cheaper it will be, a very good wheel cleaner, as a small amount goes a very long way.

Overall DW Rating: *87%*
























*Conclusion:*

Its such a shame the claim of spray on and rinse off did fully work for me, purly because of the spray head. The areas the gel did hit cleaned very well but to get a full coverage you would have had to use load of the gel as streamed out, but once applied via brush worked extemly well.

Thankyou to AutoBrite Direct for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://shop.autpbritedirect.co.uk


----------

